# Hooking Up At Home?????



## debbenkim (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I have an unexpected number of visitors coming to my home this weekend. We thought that we could pull our OB up in front of the house and let the extra people sleep in it. My question..........it's been over 100 degrees here so we would need to run the ac. Since the ac and everyday electrical use will be on in our home too, will we have any problems or will we overload our home circuit? I've never done this. I have only plugged in at home to cool the fridge before we leave on a trip, never to run the appliances or ac. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Debbi


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Deb,

You shouldn't have any problem with this. However, it depends on where you plug your Outback in. If you plug it into an electrical outlet in your house that doesn't have anything else on the circuit then you should be OK. I have run my trailer the same way. I wouldn't recommend running the microwave or TV at the same time though. Most of your circuits in your house are going to be 15 amp. That is enough to power your AC. If you plug into a 20 amp circuit that would be even better.

If you use an extension cord to plug your Outback, then you might run into problems. Try not to do this.

In summary, just use your AC and you should be OK....better not use the Microwave at the same time (in the Outback). The TV might be OK. Your house should have plenty of capacity to do this....it is just the circuit that you plug into that needs to be free of other devices. I hope this helps!

-Sam


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm no electrician, but I wouldn't run my AC unless I had a dedicated 30 amp plug (and breaker) for my camper - which I have. I.E. Do NOT run your AC in your camper IF you need to use an adapter to plug in your camper and especially if you need to use a non-30 amp extension cord. From what I understand, you would not get enough electricity through a regular outlet/adapter/extension cord to power up the ac in the camper properly - and might cause damage to it.

Or maybe it's just that in my older home, we had no outlets with nothing else jumped off of them.

I'm sure there are others that know the what, when, why and how with better terminology than me.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have in my yard with a short good extension cord plugged into a good outlet. What I would suggest is to start it at night so it will take less effort to cool it down and then easier to maintain the cool temp during the day. I also leave it on low when I do it at home.

John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Where I plug in at home, it is only a 15A circuit. Sometimes just the AC by itself will trip it.
Also, if you trip it 3 times while the AC is running, you will be back on here asking why the AC doesn't work. 3 strikes you are out with the Carrier unit. Both AC and DC power will have to be pulled to reset it. (At least, so I am told. I have never had the misfortune of having to do that....yet.)

Bob


----------



## debbenkim (Jun 6, 2006)

I've read the responses so far, so I thought I'd add that I do have to run an extension cord to the nearest outlet and have to use an adaptor. The extension cord is the same gauge as the cord from the OB.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

I've had my 25FBS connected to a 20 amp recepticle every day that it's not on a trip for over two years. I've run the air conditioning in the summer and a small ceramic heater plugged into an interior recepticle in the winter. I've used the trailer for an extra guest room on numerous occassions, both summer and winter. I've never had a problem with the electrical system, and all of my appliances operate as well as they ever did.

I'm not saying that this the proper thing to do, I'm just stating my own experience. The only time that I have ever tripped the 20 amp breaker was when I was running the microwave when the air conditioner conpressor tried to start. Maybe I've just been lucky.

20 amps times 115 volts equals 2300 watts (resistive load), 15 amps times 115 volts equals 1725 watts (resistive load). I can see where you might have a problem with a 15 amp recepticle and the air conditioer or microwave.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The A/C should run on a normal 20A household circuit, but just. We have had ours on for short periods of time, and have not tripped a breaker yet. But that is with nothing else running except the refrierator. What is really going to kill you is the extension cord. You definately want as heavy a gauge as you can possibly find ($$$), and need to keep it as short as possible.

All in all, I think I would be leary of running the A/C for the kind of extended periods you are talking about.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am in the same Dojo with Sensai. We used to use a 20 amp exterior GFCI (Ground Fault Circuit Interupter) on the outside of our house. Here is where it gets a litle complicated. The circuit is rated for 20 amps. The A/C is on a 15 amp breaker. Within the breaker panel there are several more breakers that all use part of the 30 amp load the TT is designed for.

Our outlet was a dedicated outlet. IE: there was nothing else on that circuit. Thus it had the full load available. We would run the refridge on gas, A/C (as needed) and occasionally TV. We used a heavy guage extention cord (which was 50 feet long) to connect. Did this successfully for 4 years.

I have heard many people say use the short extention cords etc etc. But line loss with less than .3 ohm resistance (typical) with the correct sized cord is negligble (ie: 8-10 AWG) Small guage (your standard 14-16 AWG) wire will tend to heat up on current flow and the higher the amperage the higher the heat the greater the danger of insulation break down or melting causing a short, most likely in the cord and will result in the minimum of a breaker trip in your home. It could cause damage to your converter as well.

In our 31RQS initially we had issues with the A/C and microwave causing a converter breaker trip due to excessive current draw. I had the circuit split and the A/C and Microwave are on seperate circuits now. The A/C and Microwave tripped repeatedly prior to us having the modification installed. We have a Carrier AirV. and have no ill effects from the trips. just my 2 cents

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You really shouldn't run the AC. Odds are you'll pop the circuit in your house.

If you do decide to do this..PLEASE go and purchase a HEAVY duty power cord. Normal extention cords will not work and may cause a fire.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You really shouldn't run the AC. Odds are you'll pop the circuit in your house.
> 
> If you do decide to do this..PLEASE go and purchase a HEAVY duty power cord. Normal extention cords will not work and may cause a fire.


 Last year I had some help installing a 30 amp service that I can plug my TT into. Solved any potential problem. And your ABSOLUTELY right, by no means should someone run a regular duty power cord to provide power to thier rig. Your just asking for it! In my case the outlet, being a dedicated 20 amp one circuit affair powering just the AC unit temporarily I had no difficulty. Always err to the side of caution when unsure!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

debbenkim said:


> I've read the responses so far, so I thought I'd add that I do have to run an extension cord to the nearest outlet and have to use an adaptor. The extension cord is the same gauge as the cord from the OB.


If you have an extension that is the same guage as the trailer wire (or at least 10ga) and plug into a 20amp outlet you will be fine. I would advise against running the microwave though. A small TV would probably be OK.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

One problem I see is you don't know what size wire was used to the outlet you intend to use. If you have a 20 amp breaker on this curcuit, they should have used 12 AWG wire. Most outlets are 15A and use 14 AWG. So the wiring within the walls become a potential problem even if you ar using a large guage extension cord.

The est solution would be to install a proper 30amp breaker and dedicated curcuit. If that's not feasible and your sure you have a dedicated 20amp breaker and its wired with 12AWG, then you ought to be oK just running the AC. I'd throw all the other breakers in the TT just to be on the safe side.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If the trailer is parked on the street you might check your local ordinances. I found out the hard way a few weeks ago that the trailer has to be hitched to a vehicle to be parked on the street in my town. I got a parking ticket for $56 because the trailer wasn't hitched to our truck. I'm fighting the ticket since we were loading the trailer and there is an exception for loading and unloading but I haven't heard back yet. Better to just avoid the whole hassle if possible. If you're in the driveway you shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

If it's a 20 amp breaker, it will be wired to handle 20amps (unless someone named Gilligan installed it)


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

California Jim said:


> If it's a 20 amp breaker, it will be wired to handle 20amps (unless someone named Gilligan installed it)


Dont assume, There are many "Gilligans" out there. I would recommend spending a few bucks to get the dedicated line. Still cheaper and more convienent than a hotel.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dude, it's a one nighter. They're having some friends stay over (read original post). This is all really very simple


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

So, if I have a 20 amp breaker in the house and use a #10 heavy duty extension cord, I should be able to use the AC and lights safely. Right? That is assuming the house is wired properly, and I don't use any other major appliance like the microwave.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

STRABO said:


> So, if I have a 20 amp breaker in the house and use a #10 heavy duty extension cord, I should be able to use the AC and lights safely. Right? That is assuming the house is wired properly, and I don't use any other major appliance like the microwave.


Yes. Just plug into an known 20 amp circuit such as your laundry room, etc... And of course try not to run anything else on that house circuit as well. I used to unplug the washer & dryer just to be sure nobody tried to do laundry at the same time









You can continue to use all of your other household electric appliances that are on different circuits too. Most houses are typically wired with a dedicated circuit to the high use locations like: Microwave, washer/dryer, garage or outdoor plug, garbage disposal, FAU, etc...


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

STRABO said:


> So, if I have a 20 amp breaker in the house and use a #10 heavy duty extension cord, I should be able to use the AC and lights safely. Right? That is assuming the house is wired properly, and I don't use any other major appliance like the microwave.


We've done this with no problems. The 20 amp circuit is on the sun room off the back of our house. We just have to remember to unplug the A/C unit in the sun room first.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Two problems with plugging into the house. 1) make sure that there is a proper 20 amp curcuit with a short 12 gauge wire run, and 2) using as short an extention as possible with as heavy of a cord as possible (8 or 10 gauge). The problem doesn't come from pulling too high of amperage , the problem comes from voltage loss. I tryed to hook up with a 50' 14 gauge extention cord to the camper to just run the lites. I was so low of voltage that it drained my battery and would not run the converter. I would try it, but I would also check the voltage in the wall sockets after hooking up and also after turning on the AC. If it is below 115 V. unplug.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

California Jim is correct. Everyone else is in the ballpark.
Outbackgeorgia
BSEE


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi









Just had to chime in. About a month or so ago we returned from a weekend trip & it was in the 90's & humid.







I was cleaning out the OB & had the AC on. It would have been waaaaay too hot to clean it without the AC running. Now being new to all of this we totally forgot we weren't supposed to use the AC at the house until after the fact. We have our OB plugged into the garage using a very heavy duty extension cord & I was out there for at least an hour & a half with no problems. It wasn't until the next day the DH remembered that during our PDI we were told not to run the AC at home.







But, it was fine & the OB was nice & cool while I took my time & cleaned









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I turned on the AC at home by accident and blow the breaker(I usually don't run the AC at home)
So my next step is to run full 30 amp service with plug box right next to the camper

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

HootBob said:


> So my next step is to run full 30 amp service with plug box right next to the camper
> 
> Don


Go for it Don.

Best mod I have done to date. Allows us to "sideyard" camp and gives us a "mobile" guest house.

According to our local code, we have to keep the camper behind the front corner of the house. That is the only ordinance about campers we have (other than not turning your back yard into a commercial campground).

I am very grateful that in our town, we have politicians who use their brains rather than sit on them.









Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I am very grateful that in our town, we have politicians who use their brains rather than sit on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have the same kind of politicians here

Don


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Fellow outback owners, if possible get the correct wiring hookup needed for your camper for home use. For the outback--- 30 amp single phase breaker with short run #10-2/g or medium run #8-2/g or long run #6-2/g. All this guessing of can I use a extension cord, what size extension, can I run just this appliance on this type cord. These are really expensive mistakes(totally avoidable) to make. When you invest that much money in a TT and are willing to take electrical short cuts(where's gilligan) then you set yourself up for failure. I have just finished installing at my home a dedicated Outback electrical hookup--30A single phase breaker, 12' of #8-2/g. This will allow me to enjoy the Outback at home and run anything fixture/appliance that I want and not have to second guess if I am damaging something.


----------

